# Is Australia prepared for the latest bush fires?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

As the worst heat wave to hit Australia in many years continues to cause havoc, is the country prepared for the latest round of bush fires? Can you ever be prepared for bush fires?


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

I have just seen the news - no rain forecast for at least a week and the authorities do not see an end to the terrible bush fires!


----------



## strokeheard (Jan 18, 2013)

Editor said:


> As the worst heat wave to hit Australia in many years continues to cause havoc, is the country prepared for the latest round of bush fires? Can you ever be prepared for bush fires?


It is very hard to tell. We will never be able to prevent these natural disasters


----------

